# march 8th 2013 connecticut



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

well we ended up with 14-15 inchs here in wolcott couple pics during the storm


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

couple more pics


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

one morepic


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice pics. I wish we had some storms like that.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pics and great setup!


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1618111 said:


> Great pics and great setup!


thanks burkarts


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice truck! 

Diesel or gas?


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

john06duramax;1618126 said:


> Nice truck!
> 
> Diesel or gas?


its a diesel


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice rig-love the XLS. Going to be my next purchase-that or a blizzard sw.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

very nic pics, and a good looking rig as well


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

mjlawncare;1617691 said:


> couple more pics


Dude you scraped the pavement so hard you moved the yellow lines!! They're all crooked now!!wesport


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

MSS Mow;1618472 said:


> Dude you scraped the pavement so hard you moved the yellow lines!! They're all crooked now!!wesport


the xls does scrape nice lol


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

mjlawncare;1617692 said:


> one morepic


Where is the lower shoot for the sander ?

Those Tarco's are great sanders, built very well.

I had a 9ft I bought used, loved it.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

well i washed the truck up today hope we get more snow monday


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Did you add those fenders? What make are they and can you take some pics of the mount. Thanks.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

cet;1626290 said:


> Did you add those fenders? What make are they and can you take some pics of the mount. Thanks.


yes i did add the fenders i think there called poly fenders i have pics of how they mount in one of my other threads


----------

